# Progress!



## Shannon

My garden is finally doing its thing. I see tomatoes, peppers, cherries, peaches, and plums and I am doing a happy dance. Come on SUNSHINE. Iâ€™ve been waiting for you. 
My little potted orchard has fruit this year so I covered it with netting in hopes of keeping the Japanese beetles and birds away. 
At the start of the season, the pill bugs did some major damage to my seedlings. Some recovered but I had to buy seedlings to replace what I lost. How do you get rid of those dang things? Iâ€™ve tried diatomaceous earth and Sluggo Plus. Squashing does the trick but it they revolt I am done for, there are so many of them. 
Iâ€™ve been fighting what I think was early blight. I got a lot of rain early in the season and my tomatoes and strawberry leaves were turning yellow and getting spotty. I â€œNeemedâ€ them within an inch of their lives and they came back strong. 
So much work, so satisfying, so craving a real tomato like you wouldnâ€™t believe!


----------



## stephanie

it looks great and I think I see some tomatoes getting ripe or some thing orangy/red under the leaves?


----------



## Shannon

the tomatoes are still green. It's probably the marigolds peeking through the leaves.


----------



## Errol

your garden looks great and well cared for


----------



## Timbertodd

You have a nice looking garden Shannon.


----------



## Tammy

awesome! it's so wonderful when we start seeing the progress happening and things growing like they should! good job!


----------

